# Paint or Gel coat.



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

My little old Johnsen skiff is old and faded. (I am too.) I'd like to refurbish the side of the boat from under the rolled edge down to the chine. The area is terribly faded and it won't buff out. I'd like the little boat to shine better so the boat name stands out. *Size Matters.*

Gel coat or paint. I won't be doing it myself.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Personal preference Ken.

Paint is expensive, gel is cheap. Paint is easier, gel takes more.

In the end the cost will be close.

Depending on the type of paint it can be touched up onced scuffed (same with gel)


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm a finisher that has done both and I would go with paint any day.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I'm a finisher that has done both and I would go with paint any day.


I have the same question-so what type of paint will work,-I'm assuming you can't use oil base latex-or enamel?


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I'm a finisher that has done both and I would go with paint any day.


I have the same question-so what type of paint will work,-I'm assuming you can't use oil base latex-or enamel?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

hunter4626 said:


> I have the same question-so what type of paint will work,-I'm assuming you can't use oil base latex-or enamel?


Imron, Awlgrip or Nason 2k if on a budget. You will need a good spray gun and a good respirator because all of the good paint is very toxic.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

The area I have to paint is approximately 10" X 12' on each side. No area to paint on the transom.
Here is the little boat. 11'2" Johnsen. 

Anybody have a clue how much this should cost?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Paint comes in quarts and gallons. You will need a quart and have 1/2 left over. You may shave some costs if you can piggy back on another job.

The prep and clean up are time consuming. The paint is the least costly part. $200-$300 would be my guess.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The paint color is what really makes the difference in price.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I am a fan of gel. Not an expert nor have I painted a boat. I just like working with it and find it rewarding. But I think its too large of a project for you and you ought to sell that little boat to me cheap.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> I am a fan of gel. Not an expert nor have I painted a boat. I just like working with it and find it rewarding. But I think its too large of a project for you and you ought to sell that little boat to me cheap.


There are a few of these on the market: 

$200 - 12' - http://daytona.craigslist.org/boa/5719390469.html
$350 - 15' - https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/5713704807.html


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> I am a fan of gel. Not an expert nor have I painted a boat. I just like working with it and find it rewarding. But I think its too large of a project for you and you ought to sell that little boat to me cheap.


Re gel coat a big offshore boat and you will be fully cured of your gel coat love! I wet sanded on that damn boat until my fingers were raw.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Pass on those two pos.


----------



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Mine is registered as 11'2". I paid $600 for boat, trailer, 4 HP Evinrude and electric trolling motor. Everything worked but trailer needed tires. The entire rig had been in storage for 19 years. Prior to that, the boat had been on the bank of a pond upside down for 3 years. Interior is absolutely perfect. I had to buy a gas can.

I sprayed Seafoam in the carburetor, hooked up the gas can and the engine cranked in 4-5 pulls and ran fine. Later I sold the 4 and bought a 2009 8hp Merc 2-stroke. Top end is 18mph if I get it trimmed right,

At my age, I am mostly a sit down fisherman. This boat has caught several Tarpon and a bunch of Snook and Redfish plus some nice LM Bass.

I'm gonna have the boat painted in a couple of weeks, Right now the shop is restoring a 'Vette and there will be paint left over which will save me a few bucks.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

This is not an answer, but, hopefully, a relevant question. Don't you have to grind off the gel coat in order for the paint to stick to the underlying fiberglass? I was under the impression no paint would stick to gel coat. This adds a lot of labor to the endevour if true. 

Nate


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> This is not an answer, but, hopefully, a relevant question. Don't you have to grind off the gel coat in order for the paint to stick to the underlying fiberglass? I was under the impression no paint would stick to gel coat. This adds a lot of labor to the endevour if true.
> 
> Nate


Gel coat is a very good substrate for 2k paints. It needs to be wiped down with prep solvent and sanded to get adhesion.


----------

